# Hand-Crocheted Kindle Covers on Ebay



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I was looking the other day for Kindle covers on ebay and found a lady who hand-crochets covers in an envelope style...I don't know how to post a picture or whether it would be allowed from ebay...her ebay seller id is 3lilyankeefans...she doesn't have anything up right now, but did recently...you can check our her completed items listings under advanced search, searching for her sellers' id...I think they are awesome...she is planning on putting more up in the next week or so...

does anyone already have one?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't find anything by that username; I'm sure it's me...

Betsy


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Let's see...go to ebay and click on the advanced search link next to the main search bar.  go to the left and click on by seller's id...enter in her id in the search window and be sure to check mark completed listings within the last 15 or so days.  I just did that and it came up...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can't find anything by that username; I'm sure it's me...
> 
> Betsy


*LMAO Betsy...

Neat idea on the bag or whatever it should be called. I love how she had to mention that the Kindle and leather cover was not included in the description and then again under the picture *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Got it.

Note that I had to sign in with my eBay user name to see them. They're like little envelope bags to put the covered Kindle in; for some of you who wanted something to put your Kindle in when it's in your tote/backpack/briefcase/purse, this might be a solution.










Betsy


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

ah, yes...i forgot about the signing in part...oops.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No problem, they're very cute, thanks for letting us know about them!  If you buy one, we want pictures!

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

That is cute.  It would be easy to make.  Might have to make one.  Maybe more.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Very cute and I do crochet.


----------

